# Anyone know where I can find 2 Gryphon's full Anthrocon performances?



## Tetrachroma (Sep 18, 2018)

I know, I know. 2 Gryphon is indeed a terrible, disgusting person and I think Anthrocon was right to boot him from the stage, but I watched 2 Gryph's stand-up when I first joined the fandom (before I knew what kind of person he really is), so there's a great deal of nostalgia there for me. I was extremely disappointed to find that Anthrocon deleted his vids from their channel, and was wondering where I can find them now. Thanks!

_(cough)_ Also I officially quit this site a year and a half ago so let's just keep this on the down-low please _(cough)_


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2018)

His own youtube channel? I assume he has one.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 18, 2018)

He only uploads segments of his performances. I'm looking for the full streams.


----------



## Scales42 (Sep 18, 2018)

Tetrachroma said:


> He only uploads segments of his performances. I'm looking for the full streams.



I have been looking for them aswell, no chance...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 18, 2018)

Welcome back I guess :/
Haven’t seen them either, but if I do I’ll let you all know


----------



## RailRide (Sep 18, 2018)

He does have a FA account...(Userpage of 2_gryphon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net It's been a couple of years since his last post, but you might find leads to places he frequents more often.

---PCJ


----------



## Baalf (Sep 19, 2018)

Pardon my ignorance, but who is to 2 gryphon again?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 19, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but who is to 2 gryphon again?


He makes very energetic, heated rant videos and does stand-up comedy. Over the last year though he's shown himself to be not a very nice person (to say the absolute least)


----------



## Baalf (Sep 19, 2018)

Tetrachroma said:


> He makes very energetic, heated rant videos and does stand-up comedy. Over the last year though he's shown himself to be not a very nice person (to say the absolute least)



I don't know about stuff to that length, but I've made some pretty unpopular comments myself in the past so I can't criticize him tool badly. Still, that thing on suicide was incredibly dark.


----------



## Patch O'furr (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for linking the Feb 2017 story on 2. There was a lot since, FYI... I hope this is helpful perspective if you go looking more for his old content.

Bad comments are the tip of the iceberg. More here: 2 the ranting gryphon | Dogpatch Press

2's apartment was raided for child pornography by the FBI. It was his partner's who went to prison. This isn't accusing 2 of possession, the problem is he lied about it to the public to excuse it, saying it was a one-time mistake (but charges covered months with multiple devices, and distribution before receiving).

Court documents ( 



https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FYIrXe%3Btype%3Dalbum

 ) show that he lied on video. 




When the first post about this came out, he was not called a nazi - the post avoided that. He then joined a group of neo-nazis to represent them. dogpatch.press: FurAffinity updates Code of Conduct, backlash by hate groups promoted by 2 Gryphon

Here is him saying he is representing them, with screenshots of him doing it: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997056510743072768
Here is a thread showing their membership with actual neo-nazis (The Daily Stormer) 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041330946136453120
Here is a Newsweek article that documents these neo-nazis founding the group 2 joined, as well as organizing to take down Califur, and even admitting doing that.  They caused a $24,000 security cost which is why there was no Califur con in 2018. www.newsweek.com: Neo-Nazi furries are Trump’s latest and most puzzling alt-right supporters

Here is the neo-nazi who co-founded the group 2 Gryphon represented, with a recording of a phone call he made to damage Califur. This guy was one of the marchers at the Charlottesville neo-nazi rally in 2017 where they killed a woman with a car. dogpatch.press: Altfurry supports neo-nazi violence, with member Nathan Gate on camera in Charlottesville.

2 Gryphon is complicit with neo-nazis who attack furry conventions, and worse.


----------



## Simo (Sep 20, 2018)

I never did like that ranting 2 Grypon guy but geez...had no idea he was quite that low down and nasty. I am happy to see hate-mongering alt righters being exposed...especially those that target youth and often very vulnerable youth at that.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah, all that as well. Just couldn't find the right article when I looked for something to link.


----------

